# Lean kernel



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone interested in trying to get imoseyon a nexus 4? I would donate for sure and would love to see lean kernel on this device!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

wera750 said:


> Anyone interested in trying to get imoseyon a nexus 4? I would donate for sure and would love to see lean kernel on this device!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


Of course. But we need to see if he's even interested in the device


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

We are good friends. He said I get him the device he will produce a kernel.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

wera750 said:


> We are good friends. He said I get him the device he will produce a kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


I got $20 on it. Only problem is where to get a device though...


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I got $20 on it. Only problem is where to get a device though...


lol, the $20 is for a skimask and an IP backtrace on a user who has the phone.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

If this thread takes off and seynd serious, I'll start digging for a device and setup an account for the device or use imo's PayPal. I've never done this before. So if you have please chime in.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## imoseyon (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everyone. I can't promise a great kernel but I will promise a leanKernel if I have a device in hand. How good the kernel's going to be depends on how much time I have. At the same time I will keep my hopes down, as I think there are some hurdles to actually obtain a N4.


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

imoseyon said:


> Hi everyone. I can't promise a great kernel but I will promise a leanKernel if I have a device in hand. How good the kernel's going to be depends on how much time I have. At the same time I will keep my hopes down, as I think there are some hurdles to actually obtain a N4.


I'd like to be optimistic, but the availability of the device will really impede this process. I saw Amazon had a 8GB for $494, and Swappa & EBay have phones too... All pretty expensive.

I'll cross my fingers and pledge $20. LK + Glados Control are the only things I miss from my GNex


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm good for $50. So that is $90 so far. I know getting one will be tough. But I'm fairly certain I can get one ;-)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

And the "My Device Needs Lean Kernel" thread for N4 is up.
I wondered when it'd happen.

Imoseyon, your users love you.
(Myself Included).


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Just read that in February n4 stock problems will be a thing of the past. Let's make this happen guys and gals!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

Any news on this?


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Device is only 299 (for 8 gig) straight from Google. Can't beat it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moose392 (Feb 23, 2013)

I would love this kernel for my phone. If you are developing it now, please don't forget USB audio support


----------



## Nght12 (Feb 17, 2012)

Seems as though stock doesn't appear to be a problem anymore. Put me down for twenty when we get this organized. (I run lean kernel on my N7 and when I had my SIII I ran the aosp kernel).

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnCorleone (Jul 9, 2012)

Could use a Lean kernel on this phone too...I still get hyped when I see a GNex update. Is the N4 the device you want Imoseyon because it seems like 3/4 of the Sprint GNex owners still choose your kernel. I think we are all overdue for a donation. I see a script you wrote in several different model phones too


----------

